# Ford / new holland 1500



## timmy (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi needl advice I have a ford 1500 compact tractor with a 2 cyl shibura engine its a 1980 model it gave me good service through the years but recently I've been having oil come out from the exhaust I dont know if its the piston rings or the valve guides and valve stem seals any sugestions to find out which could be the cause thanks tim


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

Timmy,
Are you losing/burning oil from the crankcase, or is there just black residue/unburnt diesel coming out the exhaust? 

Do an internet search "diesel exhaust slobbering" or "diesel exhaust wet stacking". There's a great deal written on this subject. 

If your engine is "slobbering" or "wet stacking", you are not working it hard enough. The rings have unseated. Figure a job that will provide moderate work, like mowing 3-4 acres of high grass, etc. Add one quart of Marvel Mystery Oil (MMO) to a full tank of diesel, and put it to work. Diesels like hard work.


----------



## timmy (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi im not sure if any diesel fuel is coming out from the exhaust theirs a small drain hole on the bottom underneath the muffler for a water drain and the oil or diesel just leaks out when running the engine . I put in oil treatment but it still leaks but when the engine runs it runs pretty smooth if diesel fuel was getting into the crank case i would think my oil pressure would drop and my oil indicator light would come on its a hard diagnosis to figure out need input TIM.


----------



## timmy (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks BIG T for the info on wet stacking I never thought that can happen to a diesel engine and the last several times I've been using my tractor I was running it in a lower running speed and I hadn't been working the tractor hard enough for a couple of months . I will try on what you suggest with the diesel treatment and give it a good hard days work with my brush cutter to see if it would clear out I did research on the internet on wet stacking thanks again in the future I will post in the forum on my results. Tim


----------



## timmy (Jun 19, 2012)

*Problem with ford 1500*

Thanks BIG T you were right it is diesel slobbering out from exhaust stack yes its wet stacking . This is what I did, I added diesel treatment that has a fuel injector cleaner in it , attach my brush cutter and ask my neighbor if I could test out my tractor and cut his grass in his 2 acre pasture he was delighted I offered to cut down the grass for free I told him the problem with my tractor. So i worked the tractor for 4 hours the first half hour I could not beleave how much black soot came out from my exhaust my hood had soot all over it after about an hour it started to clear out and it ran so much better . My question" should i replace the thermostat so the engine would warm up faster or just leave the current one in there and how often should I do the treatment and if over doing it could ruin the engine thanks again TIM


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

Very common problem, Timmy. It'll happen to any of us if we fail to work our diesels hard enough. Glad you got thru it!! 

My diesel was down for about 8 months due to an engine fire. It slobbered really bad when I first got it running. But it is a fantastic engine again today.

I see no problem with a higher temperature thermostat.


----------



## Jody (Aug 8, 2012)

In search of a kingpin for my 1980 Ford 1500 Compact Tractor. Having a lot of trouble finding one... It's a good little tractor and I'm on the verge of selling it, unfortunately, since I can't find the part and re-threading did not work. Any thoughts where I can find it? Please message me! I might not find my way back to this forum again... [email protected] Thx


----------



## timmy (Jun 19, 2012)

*1500 kingpin*

you can try messicks tractor parts they have a good selection on 1500 parts


----------

